# Poadb



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Congratulate *POADB* on his promotion to Mentor

Keep up the good work. :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats POADB. Well done


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations*


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the promotion.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Rich!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Well done.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations :beerchug:


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats Rich


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ POADB: congrats with the upgrade!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats, Rich


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Rich! :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Better late than never .. Congratulations ...


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well Done POADB !! :wave:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats ! !

JC

.









.
.
.


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Congratulations! :grin:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations. ray:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*ReOADB*

Just an update,* POADB* has been promoted to Mod status

Richard is doing an awesome job in the Microsoft forum(s), well deserved promotion


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Great work! Congrats, Richard. :smile:


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you very much for everyones kind plaudits, TJ's support and guidance.
I'll continue to try my best in the interest of the TSF Microsoft Support Management and Tech Team.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats - again Rich! :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Further congratulations Richard.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Outstanding! Congratulations from Somerset! :wave:


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks all :smile:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one. :4-clap:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

congrats richard well done


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats on the latest promotion Rich. Keep up the great work.


----------

